# How much Medication is enough?



## overthehill (Mar 24, 2012)

Im alive and live a normal life,over the years my pill count seems to be more and more.Ive been taking 8 different medicine's a day,for years now.Today I went to the doctor,she added 2 more medicines to my day routine of pills.
How many do you take?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm fortunate enough not to be taking any prescription meds, but I've been using supplements and herbs for years now.  I would want to know if all the medications are absolutely necessary, and if any, at least one at a time could be eliminated, with the doctor's supervision of course.  Sometimes a change in diet, or something else simple is all that's needed.  To me, even 8 medications a day is too much.  Many doctors are encouraged by the drug companies to write prescriptions whenever possible, to the detriment of the patient.


----------



## Bill.K (Mar 25, 2012)

I was up to 5 for 6 months after I had heart surgery. I'm now on 3 prescription medications, but I take a daily vitamin supplement as well, so 4 pills a day. I would be annoyed if it was a hassle to get my medications, but I live by a pharmacy and they know me so prescriptions are filled really quickly. It isn't too expensive either, I think it comes to $80 a month for all my prescriptions and the vitamins


----------

